# one-eyed jack



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

he wasnt a rat,but he didnt know that...... he was a loveable squishy nippy rat in a dwarf hamster's body.

he died today in my hands....i dont know how old he was, but it was old for a hamster....he was a dare devil to the end. he will be missed very much.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

here are some pictures of him.

the first day we got him:




































some other cute pictures:


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss He was very cute!


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww hes loverly sorry for your loss sadly missed! =[ x


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

The last picture is adorable.
I'm sorry that you lost your pet.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i recently lost a pair of grey dwarf hamsters. they are such sweet animals. im so sorry for your loss


----------

